# Chapman tech issues



## foxwithcpu (May 18, 2008)

I'm sure I will get flamed for this, but I'll say it anyway.

Many of you know that Chapman has been experiencing web problems for awhile now.  When I check my webadvisor, I get the same italicized message and a link to their blog.  

1) I've never heard of a university's tech support just referring people to a blog before.
2) I'd rather they devote the time they spend on their blog to fixing the problem.
3) I don't appreciate the tone, and the complete lack of willingness to help.
4) At UC Irvine, things are never down for more than a couple hours.  Even a couple hours is a big deal.

I tried calling admissions on Friday and was very rudely cut off several times... right in the middle of speaking.  "What do you want?" "I don't know."  "It'll be fixed when it's fixed."  "No one can tell you anything."  

This reminded me of when I turned in my application and got a snarky attitude from the receptionist.  Also, it reminded me of when I went to the film school a couple weeks ago and had to wander around for half an hour before I was told to go to a room that had no one in it.  I finally got hold of a counselor who literally pulled up my webadvisor and read it to me.  

I personally have not received much helpfulness at Chapman, which kinda makes me sad.  It is unacceptable for the IT people to basically say, "Hey, we're not getting our job done.  Deal with it."  This, along with my experiences for the last year, make me somewhat disillusioned about how the school treats it's people.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, I must say, Chapman doesn't have its act together.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85 (May 18, 2008)

I totally agree. This has been my experience with Chapman thus far...

1. Sent in my application on Feb 1. 
2. Wondered if they had requested my reel, so I called them in early May. 
3. Turns out that they had requested my reel, but sent it to a non-working email a week before. They didn't try resending the email or anything. 
4. Didn't hear back about an interview. Called them. Talked to a grad student. "Oh yeah, they want to do an interview with you. I emailed the professor and he never responded with a date." 
5. Still no word. Called back about the interview  two days ago. Talked to a grad student. He said that the professor decided to admit me without an interview. 

I don't think I want to spend $28,000 a year on a school that can't even contact me about my acceptance.


----------



## Jables (May 19, 2008)

I agree. I got called mid-March to do an interview. I asked for a phone interview since they couldn't accommodate me on the same week as when I was flying out for UCLA's interview (and can't afford to keep flying there), they said they'd email me with a date for that.

I called them about a month and a half later and they told me that the professor that was to interview me is really busy, and to "stop freaking out," and they'd call me when they got a chance.

Needless to say, I've decided against going there.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by foxwithcpu:
> I'm sure I will get flamed for this, but I'll say it anyway.
> 
> Many of you know that Chapman has been experiencing web problems for awhile now.  When I check my webadvisor, I get the same italicized message and a link to their blog.
> ...



I've noticed on their blog that they do have a snuffy attitude about the entire problem. What the hell kind off a problem does this have to be to take THAT long to fix? They must have had nuclear meltdown or something if it's taking THIS long....


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 19, 2008)

It will take A LOT of Chapman minds to fix this problem.  Be patient guys.  If you don't hear anything by next year you should begin to worry.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you guys had so many problems with chapman's attitude. Just fyi webadvisor is working again. I have to say I got nothing but really nice  and considerate..'customer service.'


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by Bandar Albuliwi:
> Yeah, I must say, Chapman doesn't have its act together.



I'd like to see some back up for what you're saying here.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (May 19, 2008)

Scroll up and read the posts.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 19, 2008)

> Originally posted by foxwithcpu:
> Hey, Red.
> 
> As far as I know, their tech problems have still not been fixed.  But I'm glad it seems to work for you.



Click on their blog link. They made a post confirming they fixed the problem.


----------



## Winterreverie (May 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the troubles you've been having-- if it makes you feel any better, I have hardly dealt with the main university since I was admitted and once you are in the film school, you find out right away who is approachable and many people are willing to go out of their way for you.
Hope all your frustration will work its way out.I find that the process is irritating for all schools. 


And its not only Chapman with these kind of issues. I mean last year AFI sent out rejections to many people that they intended to accept. UT sent rejection letters to people who didn't even apply, and UCLA had a bunch of applicants have their Social Security numbers and application info stolen (And couldn't tell us anything but urged us to purchase credit monitoring services). It just seems that that is part of the game of applying to film school. And that sucks-- I feel for you.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 19, 2008)

> UCLA had a bunch of applicants have their Social Security numbers and application info stolen (And couldn't tell us anything but urged us to purchase credit monitoring services).



_That_ is _beyond_ careless! That's confidential information! How could they let something like that happen and not make it up to those people?


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 19, 2008)

i dunno identity theft is kinda a huge issue. I forget who had the huge scandal but last year a major credit card company found out that they're accounts had been hacked multiple times and that info was stolen. All they did was like...oh crap sorry customers uh...here's hoping you weren't one of the ones that got screwed over.

I'm personally super paranoid and have monitoring. Plus i refused to put my ss# down which pissed a lot of the admissions people off. but w/e they can issue me their own number that has no ties to ...my credit line. scary.


----------



## Jayimess (May 20, 2008)

LOL, Winter!

I totally forgot about the UCLA dread letter.

"Hey, thanks for applying.  This isn't an acceptance letter, nor is it a rejection letter...it's far too early for decisions to be made yet!  But, anyway, just wanted to say hi, and let you know we lost your SSN for a few hours, so don't freak out, just buy a credit monitor from this list of affiliated partners we've included.

Later, dude!

UCLA."




It was nothing like that, but it freaked me out, big time.

I also got rejected from UT, in a Critical Film Studies MA program I never applied to, simply because I started the Texas Common App for the Screenwriting MFA program.  I never even finished the app, not even close.

I also got rejected from AFI, then got a phone call from Danielle McVickers apologizing because Scott Hardman "made errors" and was no longer with them...would I like to come on down and study in Los Feliz this fall?


Point is, computer glitches happen at all of these universities and schools.


People have no excuse for being uncouth about it, though.  

I'm sorry to hear you were mistreated.


----------

